# Has anyone successfully upgrade the drive train in Big Hauler?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Has anyone successfully upgraded the main drive mechanism in a Bachmann Big Hauler? I have a Big Hauler that another gentlemen weathered and it is really very nice looking but the drive train (I think it is a Generation 3) is very noisy. I have lubricated it and that helped to reduce the noise somewhat but it is still very loud compared to an Annie. If someone has pictures or advise along this line I would really appreciate it.

Rich


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is exactly what you want: Barry's Big Trains makes 4-6-0 and 2-8-0 conversions that are high quality and will last. 
http://www.barrysbigtrains.com/


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input on this Del. I have heaerd of Barry's and they seem to really be very nice (except that they cost as much as the spectrum series and I only paid $45 for this unit) however I was nwondering if anyone had tried taking another style (Annie perhaps) and putting it in the older gen sets? 

Rich


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Rreiffer call Barry and tell him what you have see if he can work something out for you!! You won't be disappointed!! He had an earlier post on here and I called him and now have sent him two Royal Blue's he is helping me with. Give em a call!! 623-936-6088 I was very impressed with him afer talking to him. I have set on the edges for a long while and read his posts on another site and after he posted on here, I gave him a call. Really a NICE guy and very knowledgeable on the engine you are asking about! The Regal 

http://www.livestream.com/crazytrainguyschannel


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks, Jerry.

Rich, 

Just a short description of what I am doing for regal. He sent me two Royal Blue chassis. One was a Gen 2, and not worth rebuilding in a stock form. But I found a spare
Gen 3, Royal Blue, so I am going to swap with Jerry. I'll be putting a new motor and gears in the chassis I am providing. But most importantly in a Gen 3 is to strap the motor.

The gears fail because the motor moves out of it's mount. It can be strapped down, by running a wire tie from the top next to the loco weight, down around the motor and back up past the
the engine weight, cinch the wire tie together as tightly as possible so the motor doesn't move. Lube the gears, and button it up.


I believe you can find this fix on George Schreyer's website, a fount of information.

I always thought it was cute that bachman used hot glue to hold the motor in place, but then the motor gets warm, the hot glue gets soft, and the motor moves.

If anyone wants this write up, email me and I'll send it to you: [email protected]

This doesn't allow you to pull more cars, but it will last longer.

If you want to pull more cars, that takes one of my drives. 


Barry - BBT


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Barry, 

Have you ever put the drive train from an Annie into an older Bachmann or for that matter a gen 5 into one as well? 

Rich


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

The 5th Gen drive requires larger axle openings due to the brass bushings on all three axles. To do this accurately, is a problem.

The pickups are by two long brass leaves contacting the special bushings on the flanged axles, very difficult to replicate

So the answer is no. Could a 5th Gen. rear axle be installed, yes with out the bushings and using the old original third gen.
pickups. The fifth gen gearbox would have to have the non-threaded rod posts, but could be done.

Alternatively, I have a couple of fifth gen chassis with drivers, etc. Frankly don't know how to price them and wouldn't want them to leave without an improved 
pilot truck and perhaps with SS siderods.

Barry - BBT


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have modified My Big Hauler Drive train and I have pictures on my site. It is very easy to do.

http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscountry/index/Big_Hauler.html


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Rich,

There are a bunch of remedies for the various (five gens) of Bachmann Big Haulers. George Shreyer has the best collection of fixes.


When you want to go "all out", talk to me. What I offer is a long term fix, with unlimited capacities (i.e. with 60 cars, the wheels will spin, but you won't hurt the loco.
Warranted for life, you pay the shipping in, I pay the shipping back, no charge for repairs unless there is obvious damage or misuse.

If you like the looks of the Big Hauler, I'm your guy.

BTW, I've been doing these for 16 years, from good to best. 


Barry - BBT


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Barry, 

It sure sounds like you are the person to go to when it comes to Big Hauler fixes! I will be giving you a call this coming week. 

Rich


----------

